# 2. Rechner für Legeau of Legends !



## Torben456 (10. September 2013)

*2. Rechner für Legeau of Legends !*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich wollte mir ein 2.  Rechner zusammenstellen im Budget von 200-300€ um darauf mit Freunden LoL zocken zu können, da ich es auf maximalen Einstellungen zocken kann und mit 60 FPS kann ich ich nicht genau einschätzen, welchen Hardwarehunger das Spiel momentan hat.

Ich habe mal etwas nachgeguckt und etwas zusammen gestellt. Es wäre gut wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.
Das Spiel sollte auf Mittel mit konstanten 60 FPS laufen.

System der Vorstellung:

AMD A-Series 5800K (4.2ghz) mit einer HD 7660D ~ 110€
4gb Kingston DDR 3 ~ 30€
Asrock FM2A75 Pro4-M ~ 60€
Corsair CP-9020052-EU 350 Watt ~ 40€
SanDisk SDSSDP-064G-G25 64GB SSD ~ 60€

Zusammen wären wir bei ca. 300€


----------



## pcfreak26 (10. September 2013)

*AW: 2. Rechner für Legeau of Legends !*

Reicht dicke, selbst mit der integrierten Grafik, selbst nen aktueller dual core celeron sollte das bereits packen


----------



## Ion (10. September 2013)

*AW: 2. Rechner für Legeau of Legends !*

Wozu brauchst du da nen zweiten PC?


----------



## xpSyk (10. September 2013)

Bei APUs gibts schon A10-6800K.

Weil der Ram ja auch als VRam genutzt wird, solltest du (dringend) 8GB DDR3-2133MHz.

Edit: Als SSD: Samsung SSD Evo 120GB .


----------

